# My humble knives



## Avishar

Nothing too unique/special here, but here they are:





















apologies for the lack of proper photography skills and the messy room :scared2:


----------



## JohnnyChance

Nice collection! Photography looks pretty good, don't sell yourself short.

Nice patina going on your Zwilling Kramer.


----------



## unkajonet

What messy room? All I see are knives. 
Nice collection.


----------



## mr drinky

Nice spread. Which one was the most humble first blade?

k.


----------



## oivind_dahle

Nice Collection.

The DT ITK your fav?


----------



## Eamon Burke

Wow, that's a lot of gyutos. Nice collection there.


----------



## Lefty

Very nice! I want them all.


----------



## jwpark

And I thought I had a gyuto fetish.

Nice knives Avishar.


----------



## EdipisReks

nice collection! funny, i hadn't realized how much i'd worn off my Kitayama until i saw that pic.


----------



## Avishar

Thanks guys, I try to avoid calling it a collection as that could imply that I might have a problem  These are all functional tools that I absolutely need to complete my job  The first blade was actually the Shun Elite Santoku, followed by the Hattori HD 270, and the rest is history! Missing from this picture is the most humble of my knives, the Tojiro DP 270 Suji that has been thinned (and used to learn how to sharpen on) and is currently the restaurant kitchen whore (used by everybody for everything, takes a beating and loves it)

Oivind- The ITK is definitely my favorite, and it to my surprise fits perfectly in the Poplar saya Marko made for the Hiro 
rehandle group buy! But the one that is still used frequently is the Masahiro MVH: definitely one of the most underrated (maybe due to price?) unbelievably aggressive edged beater knives I've used!

Jay- This was all your doing! I hung low for a while until you put that Carter up for sale, then the bug bit hard D:


----------



## Mattias504

Humble my ass.. Thats a sweet collection, man.
Hows about a list of names and info on them?


----------



## apicius9

That's a nice set of tools. Not enough custom handles, though 

Stefan


----------



## Lefty

I second that, Stefan!


----------



## Lefty

I'm not sure how I missed it before, but the patina on the Kramer is amazing!


----------



## tgraypots

Is the cleaver a Suien?


----------



## Avishar

apicius9 said:


> That's a nice set of tools. Not enough custom handles, though
> 
> Stefan


 
I couldn't agree more sir, we need to have a chat!  I've been a huge fan of your work since I started looking into the forums long long ago, and I remember telling all my friends that it was perfectly normal for me to have just a few knives and kindly showed them the pictures of your knives; they would proceed to leave me alone at that point 

Tom- The cleaver is indeed a Suien VC, its been thinned down a bit and works like a champ!


----------



## Avishar

Mattias504 said:


> Humble my ass.. Thats a sweet collection, man.
> Hows about a list of names and info on them?


 
Compared to you guys on here its nothing that spectacular or unique, but it gets the job done :thumbsup: Ask and you shall receive




From left to right:
Yoshihiro 300mm White Yanagi
Sakai 270mm White Yanagi
Seikon Dojo 240mm Blue #2 Yanagi
Tojiro DP 240mm Sujihiki
Suisin High Carbon 210mm Western Deba
Tanaka 180mm Blue #2 Deba
Watanabe White Ajikiri
Tojiro DP Honesuki
Misono Swedish Hankotsu
Wusthof GP2 Boning
Above: Wusthof "Super Slicer"

L to R 2:
Hattori HD 270mm Gyuto
Hiromoto HC 270mm Gyuto
Devin Thomas ITK AEB-L 270mm Gyuto
Zwilling Kramer 10" Euroline Chef's Knife
Kikuichi TKC 240mm Gyuto
Masahiro MVH 240mm Gyuto
Yoshikane 210mm SKD Gyuto
Murray Carter 6.2 Sun White #1 Funayuki
Suisin 180mm Shironiko Kamagata Usuba
Shun Elite 7" Santoku
Tanaka Blue #2 Damascus 105mm petty
Shun Classic Parer
Above: Suien VC Cleaver


----------



## mast3quila

WOW. To me that is an awesome collection.
Here...I'll post a nothing special collection. Too humble to start my own thread :angel2:
MAC Nakiri and Slicer, Shun Kaji Fusion Chef Util and Paring, Henckles Twin 4 Star II Cleaver, Calphalon Katana Santoku, Zwilling Kramer 8" Chef and 5" Util (the rib/brisket trimmer), Benchmade Griptillion pocket.
The two walnut boards are from Ozarkwest. The small one was one of the last before they began having them produced in Mexico.
Just got the Boos yesterday. That thing sucked up 3/4 bottle of mineral oil.
The hunting knife is a Bowen Blades from WV. D2 steel.

Cheers!


----------



## stevenStefano

Avishar how do you like the Tojiro DP suji? I have been considering getting one, but all my knives are a little flashier now and if it was a good performer I'd probably go ahead and get one


----------



## Avishar

Those Boos blocks drink up a ton of oil, more than any other block I've ever used! Back when I worked at SLT we had to put an entire bottle and a half into the end grain "tester"; interestingly, we had issues with them splitting frequently for whatever reason (we weren't allowed to blame the customer )

The DP suji is the benchmark workhorse IMHO. I thinned out the 270 a bit and it performs like a champ, and can take a good old fashioned restaurant beating and still keep on ticking. I pass it down the line frequently, everyone uses it, and everyone loves it, The handle is a little big and some would say blocky, but I don't really necessarily find that a bad thing!


----------



## kalaeb

Fantastic collection you have there! Where in the world do you keep them all? Mag Blocks?


----------



## Avishar

Haha, one day I will actually end up getting one of those! In the meanwhile, 18 of them travel with me to work in my Ultimate Edge, the rest like to hang out in a 14 slot block made by David the Boardsmith! (I told him when I was done buying knives at the number 14... so much for that one)


----------



## supersayan3

Hi Avishar1!

Great knives all, wish they are still in perfect conition, and you got some extra 

I want to ask you two questions:

A. How do you compare the Masahiro Mv-h to Kikuichi TKC

And B. Which knnives do you know that have rounded spine out of the box?

Thank you, best regards, please if you see it, answer question A, very important for me


----------



## daveb

bigblowfish said:


> ....now trying to make more posts and not looking like a newbie"
> 
> 
> "Hi, nice collection. How's the Kikuichi! I wanted one for a while."




Uhm, Blowfish, How's that working out for you?

You do realize you're asking a question in a thread that's been dormant for 4 years?

But Welcome to the Forum.

And who is Fish? :angel2:


----------

